# Which forks?



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm in the market for a set of forks for my skid - Case 1845C. I was looking for used but have not found anything decent. I'm thinking about springing for new. I've looked online and at local dealers and am going between Bradco, Landpride and Woods. I'll be using them mostly to move palletized firewood but I won't try to skimp on the rating and may go up to a 6k set just to be safe. Anyone have a set they like and would recommend? 

Thanks


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Bradco are pretty nice. We've got s set and they do just fine. I think ours are rated for something like 4800#.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Here's what I'm running on my ctl. I've got the 48" version, haven't used them much to see how they do when pushed to their limit but so far I'm happy with them. 
http://www.quick-attach.com/attachments/palletforks/


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

no help. but i have seen a for overloaded trying to lift with the tip. that think broke and slingshoted across the universe. scary crap!


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mark13;1625626 said:


> Here's what I'm running on my ctl. I've got the 48" version, haven't used them much to see how they do when pushed to their limit but so far I'm happy with them.
> http://www.quick-attach.com/attachments/palletforks/


Those look like a spin off of the Cat forks. The Cat forks are fairly heavy duty. The back rest or guard on them is good. I've seen a few skid forks where its open and has some fancy design in the middle. That don't help when you have a skid of loose sod roll or bricks on a pallet. Unfortunately my set was stolen when my trailer was stolen. Probably go for another set. Dealer has a used set for $500 and I think $800 for new.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm waiting on a quote from quick - attach and my local dealer gave me a fair price on a 4k lb set of Woods forks with a full brick guard. Just gotta figure out if I want to deal with an LTL delivery from an online buy or have the dealer bring them down on my schedule. 

Nobody around me runs a skid with forks (lotta AG tractors) so your thoughts were a big help!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

heavyiron;1626339 said:


> Thanks guys. I'm waiting on a quote from quick - attach and my local dealer gave me a fair price on a 4k lb set of Woods forks with a full brick guard. Just gotta figure out if I want to deal with an LTL delivery from an online buy or have the dealer bring them down on my schedule.
> 
> Nobody around me runs a skid with forks (lotta AG tractors) so your thoughts were a big help!


Your further away then I am from where the Quick Attach stuff is made, but my shipping was pretty cheap and didn't take very long at all. I had to wait a couple weeks since my bucket was back ordered as I wanted them both shipped together but I'd imagine you could have yourself a set of forks from them in a week.

Definitely get 48-54" forks no matter what brand you get. I'm used to 42" forks and having the extra length on them is nice when you can't get close enough to stuff or are trying to pick up bigger stuff.


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

i have a set of bobcat forks that i picked up used got them for 400 had to drive like 2 hours each way to get them but work great for what i use them for. they are very handy dont really use them for anything particular but if you look around you can find come on ebay or craigslist.

ussmileyflag


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I've got a set of JD forks for my tractor. I will NEVER come close to reaching their max with my tractor but they are very well built as they're made for a skid steer that can easily lift 2x+ what my tractor will do


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

contractor078;1628635 said:


> i have a set of bobcat forks that i picked up used got them for 400 had to drive like 2 hours each way to get them but work great for what i use them for. they are very handy dont really use them for anything particular but if you look around you can find come on ebay or craigslist.
> 
> ussmileyflag


The only problem i have found when looking for them used is every one wants what they paid for them new and they are rusty and banged up and they are very old.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a set of bobcat forks and they have been great. My only complaint is they can be a pain to adjust. And the step is a little flimsy.. but they are well built and I have used them a lot moving pallets of mag and all kinds of trap around the farm.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

Good stuff, guys. I'm going to pick up a set of Bradco 6,000 lb forks on Saturday from my Case dealer in NH.


----------

